# Pulled Over In Georgetown.



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Driving to MVH a few nights back, R for an inspection sticker so I knew it was a risk. The very first LEO siting in that store across from the Tea Garden (geat crab rangoons btw) his eyes light up as I pass and I knew I was getting pulled over, maybe a 1/2 mile blue lights come on, my lic,reg,ltc all in my hand dome lights on an hands at 10 and 2. Officer "license and registration" ME " Here you are Sir, and I added my LTC because I am carrying a firearm" Officer " Ahh ok thnks I appreciate that" Officer " so whats excuse for the Rejected sticker ? ME ( I have no good excuse Sir between my last surgery and a few other things going on I simply didnt get to it" Officer "ok standby for a minute" walks back to his sled makes sure no warrants and whatever else yall do at that time. Comes back within 1 min, Officer" Here you are Sir, get that fixed ok, hands me my stuff" ME "Thank you Sir, be safe" ..........................On my way. Second positive experience with GPD guys in two weeks.
(And no I wouldnt be bitching if I got a ticket)


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

You mean... If you're honest, and forthcoming with the police, they don't write you tickets?? 

Nahhhhhh... C'mon! I thought you had to harass them and film them like a complete douche.


----------



## David Ralph (Sep 19, 2014)

your lucky , I know I'm venting at this point but my son who is 21 was driving to Florida to try to get into a police academy down there on self sponsorship , gets stopped in Virginia on I-95 doing 73 in a 55 at 0230, I KNOW he was wrong but he tells the trooper he's on his way to Florida to get certified, has a Class A CDL to boot, the trooper writes him a citation, he calls and wakes me up to try and help, I get connected to his cell through the barracks and tell him who I am, my PD phone number so he can verify and ask for some professional courtesy, I tell him it's not the fine which I am willing to pay but when Mass. gets notification of a moving violation on his CDL then they might call him in for a hearing which may suspend his CDL which WOULD show up on a background investigation and he says "I'll have to call my sergeant and I'll call you back" ok so now I know he's probably fresh paint, no one I know has to ask their sergeant to change a fine to a warning and I wait up until 0600 and still no call, I call the barracks back and they tell me he just made an arrest and will call me from the station, now there NO DOUBT he's fresh paint, I wait for a phone call that never comes, not even a "I'm sorry but I can't do anything for you" my son mails me the citation which I pay online........ $314.00 later!!!


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

David Ralph said:


> your lucky , I know I'm venting at this point but my son who is 21 was driving to Florida to try to get into a police academy down there on self sponsorship , gets stopped in Virginia on I-95 doing 73 in a 55 at 0230, I KNOW he was wrong but he tells the trooper he's on his way to Florida to get certified, has a Class A CDL to boot, the trooper writes him a citation, he calls and wakes me up to try and help, I get connected to his cell through the barracks and tell him who I am, my PD phone number so he can verify and ask for some professional courtesy, I tell him it's not the fine which I am willing to pay but when Mass. gets notification of a moving violation on his CDL then they might call him in for a hearing which may suspend his CDL which WOULD show up on a background investigation and he says "I'll have to call my sergeant and I'll call you back" ok so now I know he's probably fresh paint, no one I know has to ask their sergeant to change a fine to a warning and I wait up until 0600 and still no call, I call the barracks back and they tell me he just made an arrest and will call me from the station, now there NO DOUBT he's fresh paint, I wait for a phone call that never comes, not even a "I'm sorry but I can't do anything for you" my son mails me the citation which I pay online........ $314.00 later!!!


Rule number one. Don't get pulled over by VSP. I don't know what's in the water down there but what you've described is the rule, not the exception.


----------



## David Ralph (Sep 19, 2014)

Right now I'm really pissed enough to say heaven help the first VASP trooper that I run across doing something wrong, but after my anger subsides I probably would not jam up a brother, even the worst of kids I ran across who later I found out were cops kids, I never jammed them up BUT made sure their old man was made aware of the bad attitude they had and left it up to the old man to tighten them up, while on the same subject it's been really a stretch for me to think back over my 28 years to remember if I even once issued a fine to a guy with a CDL, cop or no cop, maybe once , but I cannot remember for sure and that was a case of "had to" not "wanted to".......


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

FIGHT CLUB


----------

